# fahrertraining24.com



## Midimann (15 Juli 2008)

heute erhielt ich diese E-Mail: Vorsicht wenn man auf der Seite ist und auf Testen klickt wird ein Setup Programm heruntergeladen. Warscheinlich ein Dealer.   Lieber Kunde von Fahrschulquiz.com,wir freuen uns, Sie weiterhin als treuen Kunden und Nutzer unserer Dienstleistung führen zu dürfen. Als kleines Dankeschön dafür haben können wir Ihnen heute die Version 2.0 der Fahrprüfung präsentieren:www.gratis-fahrschule.com. Dieses Angebot können Sie exklusiv als Kunde von Fahrschulquiz.com GRATIS nutzen.Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß mit der neuen Version der Fahrprüfung und verbleibenmit den allerbesten Grüßenvon Fahrschulquiz.com


----------



## Niclas (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: fahrertraining24.com*



Midimann schrieb:


> Warscheinlich ein Dealer.


Ein Dealer= Drogenhändler wohl weniger, auch ein Dialer ist eher unwahrscheinlich im Zeitalter des DSL 
( Dialer gehen nur mit Wählverbindungen) 

vermutlich wird irgendeine  Malware untergejubelt


----------



## bernhard (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: fahrertraining24.com*

Siehe auch

heise online - Werbung statt Bewerbungsunterlagen


----------



## rasul (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: fahrertraining24.com*



rds-werner schrieb:


> Man kann wirklich schreiben hört das denn niemals auf.Hatte heute mehrere E-Mail von "www Gratis-Fahrschule.com".Mein Führerschein wäre abgelaufen etc..Wer draufklickt hat auch nur Ärger. Der gleiche Stall wie die Lebenstester aus der Schweiz bzw. Abu Dhabi.



Das ist ech mal einfach nur dreist.
Gestern hatte ich den Schrott von wegen Führerschein sei abgelaufen, ich müsse nen Test auf gratis-Fahrschule.com durchführen,auch bekommen.
Und heute:

Wieder ne Mail von

[email protected]
_Guten Tag XXXXXXXXXXXX,

wichtige Erinnerung (siehe gestrige Mail): Sie sind zur Fahrprüfung geladen. Bitte führen Sie die Prüfung hier sofort durch:

Gratis-Fahrschule.com

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Die Online-Führerscheinstelle_


Es nervt langsam wirklich.
Vor allem, sind das Mails, die nichtmal in meinem Spamordner landen.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: fahrertraining24.com*



rasul schrieb:


> Vor allem, sind das Mails, die nichtmal in meinem Spamordner landen.



Da kann man aber Abhilfe schaffen.
Fast alle e-Mail-Programme (auch MS-Outlook) lassen einfache Filterregeln zu, mit denen Du Mails von einen bestimmten Mailabsender (ist hier nämlich immer der gleiche!) in den Spamordner verschieben kannst.

Wie das geht: s. u.a. hier. Outlook: Regeln erstellen


----------

